# Vizsla on the trail in Italy



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Hiking one of the Cinque Terre trails between towns on the coast of Italy and encountered this very happy and affectionate guy.
Vizsla fixes are always nice for us previous owners.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

What a cutie!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh my. if i have to go somewhere without the boys and see a Vred, my heart just melts...


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Italy fixes, too....


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

gingerling said:


> Italy fixes, too....


Indeed! Around the corner on the same hiking trail.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Ya, just rub it in....

Long ago and far away, I spent much vacation time in Italy...*sigh*....if only I could get AJ over there, I cannot stomach the idea of the cargo hold for him.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

NutterButter said:


> Indeed! Around the corner on the same hiking trail.



Simply breathtaking. Italy is definitely in my bucket list some time very soon. So happy for you and your V.


----------

